# Pineapple



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What parts of the pineapple can the bunnies eat, anyone know? (pretty sure you will Bernie )

Got them one but dont know if they can have it with the "skin" left on or the green tufty bit? 

Oh, and can guineas have it aswell?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Both rabbits and Guinea pigs can eat pineapple flesh/juice but *not* the skin or leaves, the leaves contain a sap that is an irritant 

Only as a rare treat or to treat blockages tho as the pineapple juice breaks down the natural gut enzymes.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

See, I knew you would know!

It is a very rare treat lol. I saw it in the supermarket, knew they could eat it(occasionally) and got one, then I looked at it and thought, hmm, what bits can they have, lol. They've never had it before (just juice during moulting) so they might not even like it but its worth a try 

Thanks Bernie 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> See, I knew you would know!
> 
> It is a very rare treat lol. I saw it in the supermarket, knew they could eat it(occasionally) and got one, then I looked at it and thought, hmm, what bits can they have, lol. They've never had it before (just juice during moulting) so they might not even like it but its worth a try
> 
> ...


Anytime hun 
My lot love pineapple juice but won't touch the flesh, but ya never know yours might like it :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Anytime hun
> My lot love pineapple juice but won't touch the flesh, but ya never know yours might like it :lol:


They proberly wont, lol, they do things like that to me  
Will try them with it for their sunday supper 
The plus side I have is that they are always in competition so tend to eat it just so the others cant 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> They proberly wont, lol, they do things like that to me
> Will try them with it for their sunday supper
> 
> *Heidi*


You must take pics


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Okey dokey, will take the camera out aswell!

*heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I used the fresh fruit part when Willow was poorly and possibly had a blockage, worked. Folk said good now and again to aid digestion.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Change of plan, cant cut it up very well tonight, got a rather poorly index finger(right hand and I'm a righty!) which has a big bandage and I cant bend so they will have to wait a few days 

*Heidi*


----------

